# Struggling with getting started with fragrance oils



## Corsara (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm seriously struggling to get started with fragrance. I've made 2 unscented batches CP so far, one OO, CO, palm oil, and one zany's Castile. 

I financially can afford a couple of samples of oils, but I can't afford the shipping from cheap oil sources like Nature's Garden! Is there any sources for a couple of ounces of fragrance oil without spending $15 on shipping? Thank you!!


----------



## rdc1978 (Feb 6, 2021)

Corsara said:


> I'm seriously struggling to get started with fragrance. I've made 2 unscented batches CP so far, one OO, CO, palm oil, and one zany's Castile.
> 
> I financially can afford a couple of samples of oils, but I can't afford the shipping from cheap oil sources like Nature's Garden! Is there any sources for a couple of ounces of fragrance oil without spending $15 on shipping? Thank you!!



I think NS does free shipping over $35 and WSP does free shipping over $25 (but they have a "handling fee" which stinks).

There is this supplier on ETSY that does free shipping.  I have heard of fragrance buddy, but never personally bought or used their fragrances for soap because I find their website a little hard to navigate (honestly, while they explain exactly what they do, I'm still confused).  But I think other people have used their f/o's for soaping and they do ship for free









						FRAGRANCEBUDDYDOTCOM - Etsy
					

Shop FRAGRANCEBUDDY ETSY SHOP by FRAGRANCEBUDDYDOTCOM. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher.




					www.etsy.com
				




There are a few sellers on ETSY that seem to have less pricey shipping (one had shipping at like $3.85).  However, they seem to be from sellers I don't know.  

Do you do social media?  I wonder if there is a way for you to connect with someone nearby and place a large enough order to get free shipping or someone you can split the shipping with, so its not as high a cost?  Once again, this suggestion is very conceptual for me as I do not really do not do social media, but, to me, if I were new to soaping, I'd kinda want a known brand, like NS, WSP or BB.  

But if splitting costs isn't a possibility, you can probably do a little research into fragrancebuddy and order some of their f/o from ETSY.  LOL, I hope someone has a better answer than mine!


----------



## Corsara (Feb 6, 2021)

rdc1978 said:


> I think NS does free shipping over $35 and WSP does free shipping over $25 (but they have a "handling fee" which stinks).
> 
> There is this supplier on ETSY that does free shipping.  I have heard of fragrance buddy, but never personally bought or used their fragrances for soap because I find their website a little hard to navigate (honestly, while they explain exactly what they do, I'm still confused).  But I think other people have used their f/o's for soaping and they do ship for free
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply! I'll look in to some of those options. I really just want a couple of ounces of a couple of fragrances, so that's why I hadn't noticed the free shipping limits. I guess that isn't really an option though. Soaping is way too expensive for me


----------



## rdc1978 (Feb 7, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Thank you for the reply! I'll look in to some of those options. I really just want a couple of ounces of a couple of fragrances, so that's why I hadn't noticed the free shipping limits. I guess that isn't really an option though. Soaping is way too expensive for me



I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling that way.  Frangrance oils, IMO are the most expensive part of soaping so its a conundrum.  There are also fragrance oil suppliers on Amazon, if you have prime that ship for free but I've never used them in soaps.  

I have a few (3) sample fragrance oils id be happy to give you (bourbon, ginger lime and earth meets sky from NS)  Where are you located?


----------



## Corsara (Feb 7, 2021)

Oh, wow! Thank you! I'm in Oklahoma. What's the best way to give you my address? I could cover the shipping costs. That is so kind of you.


----------



## rdc1978 (Feb 7, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Oh, wow! Thank you! I'm in Oklahoma. What's the best way to give you my address? I could cover the shipping costs. That is so kind of you.



Okay, we're on the same coast.  I have to finish up a vday order next week but I'll try to get to the post office.  Don't worry about the shipping, save your money for fragrance oils you'll really enjoy and want!

They are only sample sizes so I hope thats okay, but at least you can try out a batch with fragrance oils.

Can you message me your address on this system?

ETA - I just realized that Oregon and Oklahoma are different places.  Still, don't worry about the shipping.


----------



## Corsara (Feb 7, 2021)

rdc1978 said:


> Okay, we're on the same coast.  I have to finish up a vday order next week but I'll try to get to the post office.  Don't worry about the shipping, save your money for fragrance oils you'll really enjoy and want!
> 
> They are only sample sizes so I hope thats okay, but at least you can try out a batch with fragrance oils.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Yes, that's fine, I was just planning on buying samples anyway! I'm going to order black cedarwood and juniper from fragrance buddies! I found the spreadsheet with fragrance reviews, and picked one that was on there.


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Feb 8, 2021)

Nurture Soap is your best bet in my opinion. Free shipping over 30$. Tons of great fragrances and they have 1oz size bottles. They also have great micas and great molds. I bought their small mold and it is perfect to test with the 1oz bottles of fragrance. The small mold uses just under 400g of oils and makes a little over 1lb of soap that you can cut into 4 bars.


----------



## MaryinOK (Feb 9, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Oh, wow! Thank you! I'm in Oklahoma. What's the best way to give you my address? I could cover the shipping costs. That is so kind of you.


Whereabouts in OK? I am in OKC and could might find you a couple of fragrances if you lived close


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 9, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Oh, wow! Thank you! I'm in Oklahoma. What's the best way to give you my address? I could cover the shipping costs. That is so kind of you.



I have a whole bunch of 1 oz and 2 oz bottles that I could send you. Just mouse-over my name and click on "Start Conversation" and send me your address. No worries about shipping...it will have to go Ground and it's cheap.

And unless you can find a local supplier, shipping costs are just the costs of doing business. Key is putting in a large enough order to spread the cost.

BrambleBerry does a thing with their Trial Sizes that if you buy 7 to 12 of them, they give you 10% discount.  Just for giggle, I selected 10...$35.90 plus $8.50 Shipping.


----------



## Corsara (Feb 9, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Nurture Soap is your best bet in my opinion. Free shipping over 30$. Tons of great fragrances and they have 1oz size bottles. They also have great micas and great molds. I bought their small mold and it is perfect to test with the 1oz bottles of fragrance. The small mold uses just under 400g of oils and makes a little over 1lb of soap that you can cut into 4 bars.



That sounds good. Yeah, I'm planning on getting my husband to make me a 1lb mold so I can use the samples easier!



MaryinOK said:


> Whereabouts in OK? I am in OKC and could might find you a couple of fragrances if you lived close


SW! I can message you for specifics.



TheGecko said:


> I have a whole bunch of 1 oz and 2 oz bottles that I could send you. Just mouse-over my name and click on "Start Conversation" and send me your address. No worries about shipping...it will have to go Ground and it's cheap.
> 
> And unless you can find a local supplier, shipping costs are just the costs of doing business. Key is putting in a large enough order to spread the cost.
> 
> BrambleBerry does a thing with their Trial Sizes that if you buy 7 to 12 of them, they give you 10% discount.  Just for giggle, I selected 10...$35.90 plus $8.50 Shipping.


Wow, I'll message you! Thank you! Yes, I know at some point I just will need to place a larger order. I just need to wait a little while, considering I just bought all of my initial equipment


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 10, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Wow, I'll message you! Thank you! Yes, I know at some point I just will need to place a larger order. I just need to wait a little while, considering I just bought all of my initial equipment .



The local ‘dollar’ store is a great place for bowls, containers, spatulas, measuring cups, measuring spoons, etc. I bought my digital scale and stick blender...didn’t pay a huge amount for either and they are still working well.

I started with a 10” Silicone Loaf Mold, but after a failed batches (aka “opportunities to learn”), I bought a couple of 4” Square Silicone molds andmost recent Lyly, a 6” Slab Mold (I want to tryTaiwan Swirl).  Both molds will produce 4 nice sized bars of soap, and if something goes wrong, you’re not out a lot of money.  I use the 4” Molds when testing new FOs, colorants and additives.  And if you’re just making soap for yourself (right now), those molds will keep your family (and friends) in soap.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 10, 2021)

As always, be sure to price your order around. I've found similar orders between NG and WSP to be higher with that latter than with the former (shipping included). It does sound like NS is a good bet for you, given other suggestions. They are great but I recommend keeping the sample bottles in case you want to reorder certain FOs again.


----------



## linne1gi (Feb 10, 2021)

Be very careful if you buy fragrances on Amazon or in a hobby craft store because their fragrances are usually only suitable for melt and pour soap. They won’t react well to the lye, may seize the soap or totally lose the scent in CP soap.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 10, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Be very careful if you buy fragrances on Amazon or in a hobby craft store because their fragrances are usually only suitable for melt and pour soap. They won’t react well to the lye, may seize the soap or totally lose the scent in CP soap.


Some of them don't smell all that good either.


----------



## math ace (Feb 12, 2021)

Micas and more...

She tests everything in cp soap before bringing it in the shop. The smallest size she sells is 2 ounces.  

When you look at shipping costs, consider the total, out the door price.   Some companies mark up the fragrances so that they can offer free or discounted shipping.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 12, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Be very careful if you buy fragrances on Amazon or in a hobby craft store because their fragrances are usually only suitable for melt and pour soap. They won’t react well to the lye, may seize the soap or totally lose the scent in CP soap.


Amazon especially I wouldn’t trust, there are “essential oils” for sale that I can’t believe are legit (I’m sure they are not). Much safer to go with a known supplier. The fragrance reviews available here are so helpful (not to mention entertaining). “Smells like a plastic dog toy”


----------



## Corsara (Feb 12, 2021)

math ace said:


> Micas and more...
> 
> She tests everything in cp soap before bringing it in the shop. The smallest size she sells is 2 ounces.
> 
> When you look at shipping costs, consider the total, out the door price.   Some companies mark up the fragrances so that they can offer free or discounted shipping.


That makes sense.. thank you!



Vicki C said:


> Amazon especially I wouldn’t trust, there are “essential oils” for sale that I can’t believe are legit (I’m sure they are not). Much safer to go with a known supplier. The fragrance reviews available here are so helpful (not to mention entertaining). “Smells like a plastic dog toy”


Yes, I've been trying to look at some reviews here! I'm kind of scared of using fragrance in case it ruins my soap somehow!


----------

